# How important is gentic diversity for CRS?



## Brushy6 (Jun 12, 2007)

Howdy all, as the title says, I'm wondering how often you have to add new CRS shrimp to your breeding pool. Also, when the shrimp become "too inbred", do they simply produce lower grade offspring or are they physically weak? I know it's an open question that depends on how many shrimp you start off with, so for argument's sake, how important if you started off with one breeding pair of shrimp? I'm trying to balance healthy offspring with budget considerations. (And yeah, I know the odds of getting two shirmp of opposite sex are not good!) Thanks!


----------



## P1tBull (Oct 18, 2007)

Since all the CRS available today started off from just three specimens, I would say its pretty important.

I've heard of breeding CRS with Bee shrimp and then crossing the offspring back with CRS to try get better genetics.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Genetic diversity is quite important since the origin of this species came from a few specimens. The focus is to produce better grades. There is a need to introduce quality specimens into your stock at times when the results of your breeding program reflects a need to improve on genetics. Through this task, good results can follow with careful monitoring.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 26, 2008)

While it is important... I do have a friend who started with just 3 and now has hundreds... 

Needless to say, he's in search for new bloodlines...


----------



## Brushy6 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. John, the friend who bred hundreds from just three shrimp, where they still physically ok? Not weak/small?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

you should introduce new bloodlines into your crs tank every 6-8 months for healthy shrimp, you can wait longer but after that less and less baby shrimp make their way to adulthood becuase of inbreeding


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Does anybody keep a database on blood lines.

Like my shrimp are from Mr. A
Mr A.s are from Ms. B and MIss C.
etc..etc...

I've been thinking about this for the RCS.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

newbie314 said:


> Does anybody keep a database on blood lines.
> 
> Like my shrimp are from Mr. A
> Mr A.s are from Ms. B and MIss C.
> ...


nope not me


----------

